# Strawberry Reservoir Update



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Headed out tomorrow and looking for an update on ice conditions and how the fishing's been from anybody who has been out in the past week or so.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

I was wondering too, i want to head up this week and wondering how bad the slush is, or water on top of the ICE.


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

I went out there last tuesday 2/12 and it was really good fishing with no slush to be seen. the ice is over a foot thick so hopefully you have a power auger. we caught 14 from 7:30 am to 11 Am


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Where did you go that there was no slush? Ive read reports of both slush and no slush. I would like to take my wheeler out wed or sat this week, and would like to avoid the slush if at all possible. Also anyone know bow the roads are into solidier creek marina or the road going to the dam. How packed down are they? could a wheeler make it? Thanks


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I was at Soldier Creek the 18th and in the AM there wasnt any slush but by 3PM the top 5 inches was pretty slushy. I still think a decent 4x4 4 wheeler would make it. and the road in and out of soldier creek was packed down pretty good, you should be good with a 4 wheeler. I'd take one if I had one. lol.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update. We are headed up there tomorow and staying til Saturday. I am hoping the road to soldier creek marina will be packed down enough to at least get to the lake. I have a couple decent wheelers, one with some executioner tires that are great in mud, havent had them in the slush yet. Thanks again


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

any more updates on the slush at strawberry? looking to go out this weekend.


----------

